# Indigo Lake Status?



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

has anyone here checked Indigo Lake in the CVNF?

I want to check this place out, well mainly i just want revenge on it. 

Its so deep i imagine it would take longer to freeze?
Did anyone fish it last year?

Also im going to be heading out somewhere near there tomorrow, most likely Goosefeather if anyone wants to join me. 

-Mish


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not sure how the ice is, but I ice fished it in years past and got the skunk.
I've had the yak out there with a depth finder. Deepest cut I found was 38 ft deep. Most shorelines drop off to 20-some feet.
In the center of the back of the lake, there is a little "island" that rises from 32 ft up to about 8 feet of the surface - I 'd try there.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Not sure how the ice is, but I ice fished it in years past and got the skunk.
> I've had the yak out there with a depth finder. Deepest cut I found was 38 ft deep. Most shorelines drop off to 20-some feet.
> In the center of the back of the lake, there is a little "island" that rises from 32 ft up to about 8 feet of the surface - I 'd try there.


in that little cove?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That island is just about dead center in the back section of the lake.
If you have a depth finder, you'll find it.
There were pods of bluegills on it in the summer.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Try this - X marks the spot.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

ah, thanks. 

thats good to know


----------

